# Open Show Wills Point Texas



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

2009 Open Show Belt Buckle Series
24385 I-20 (Turner Hayden Exit), Wills Point, Texas
All Breeds Welcome – Classes Begin at 9:30 a.m.- Office Opens at 8:30 a.m.
June 20 * September 19 * November 14
Halter 
Hunter Pleasure and Hunter Hack
Western Pleasure 
Carriage Driving
Costume 
Pasture Trail 
Egg/Spoon 
Bareback $10
Walk/Whoa, Walk/Trot-Jog, Walk/Trot-Jog/Canter-Lope
Show High Point Awards
Year-End Belt Buckle Championship Awards
$8 per class; $40 show all day per horse; $8 office fee per horse
Negative Coggins Required for All Horses 
Concession Stand Available
For more information, please contact: Carrie Woolverton


----------

